# M40 broken extractor



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi ppl, I was out plinking last weekend and my gun stopped spitting shells. I didn't know til I got it home for cleaning that I had a broken extractor. I am not having any luck locating a new one. CAN ANYONE HELP ME? :smt010


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you called the manufacturer yet? That might be a good place to start.


----------



## streetrods (Dec 29, 2009)

*Interarms Corp.*

I can not find any contact information for Interarms Corp. I have tried searching using Firestar, Star, and Interarms and have had no luck at all. I might have to fly to Spain to find my part.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like there is a Star dealer on Gunboards.com

http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?40589-WTS-STAR-Parts-Grips-Magazines/page4


----------

